# Lisbon Loja do Cidadão - Rest



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

A Loja do Cidadão de Lisboa – Restauradores no longer exists.

I went there from Costa da Caparica only to find it's closed.

I need the official address for Optimus if anybody has it.

Their fax hasn't worked for at least a week.

I want to send them a registered letter terminating their internet service. I use WOW and have been getting continual disconnects for a week.

Have tried two new routers but coverage appears to be the problem.

Any help would be appreciated,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can make a complaint at any Optimus shop Pontos de Venda | Optimus would suggest you follow a Complaints procedure before terminating a contract and have a record of "continual disconnects"

You might improve stability by configuring Router to 3.5G rather than 4G only

The H/O address I have is
Optimus - Comunicações, S.A. - Lugar do Espido, Via Norte - 4471 Maia, porto


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Having major problems posting a reply.

But I have very good proof that the problem is theirs and not mine.

"Eu já gastei mais de 50€ para falar com pcmedic | apoio tecnológico para todos e eles confirmam que o problema não é com os meus computadores".

Fiz upload de imagens que mostram o problema a http://1drv.ms/PAEAZl

But who to change to?

I may move to Madeira in August - Vodafone seem like the only choice.

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You can make a complaint at any Optimus shop Pontos de Venda | Optimus would suggest you follow a Complaints procedure before terminating a contract and have a record of "continual disconnects"
> 
> You might improve stability by configuring Router to 3.5G rather than 4G only
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful reply.

Took me 7 attempts and rebooting the router twice to get back here.

It's a WOW router and I can't make the change :-(

I could enter a complaint but am pretty sure that they can't fix the problem, but maybe.

So what do you think about sending this?

Nas últimas duas semanas tenho tido problemas sérios de desconexão à rede.

De dez em dez minutos ou de quinze em quinze minutos o sinal perde-se e mesmo as transferências FTP têm de ser reiniciadas.

Se eu reiniciar o roteador a ligação é excelente, mas só por alguns minutos.

Já recebi dois roteadores novos nas duas últimas semanas tendo tentado quatro diferentes ao todo, mas o problema continua.

Do site pcmedic | apoio tecnológico para todos dizem que o problema não reside nos meus dois meus computadores (com Windows 7 e 8), mas é causado por uma perda de sinal.

Já passei tempo demais a falar com o apoio ao cliente e com a equipa pcmedic à qual já paguei €60.

Além de tudo isto, tenho-me visto obrigado a viajar para Lisboa para trocar os roteadores e como sabemos "tempo é dinheiro".

Porque é que um cliente vosso tem de se deslocar a Lisboa para simplesmente ir buscar um roteador novo?

Passo a maior parte do meu tempo a usar a internet do meu telemóvel o qual ligo ao computador através de tethering via USB.

Junto anexo os documentos que claramente mostram a natureza do problema.

Obviamente que eu não posso continuar a viver nestas condições.

Por favor, tentem resolver o problema até a próxima sexta-feira, dia 18 de abril de 2014, ou, caso contrário, cancelem o meu contrato e eu devolverei o roteador.

Espero que a situação possa ser resolvida em breve.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Michael Redbourn


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can by accessing router online with a 192.???.?.?/index.asp#login.asp but you need to talk to a WoW techie as [email protected] not certain if each router has dedicated number or yours logs in on a general number

You can try but my tack would be to make this complaint via an official complaints book which can be filled in at any Optimus shop.

They would probably counter by asking why you've used an external company to resolve problem as you haven't mention any contact with WoW to try to resolve.

Like any complaint if you don't first contact company concerned to give them reasonable opportunity to resolve you on the back foot from word go


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You can try but my tack would be to make this complaint via an official complaints book which can be filled in at any Optimus shop.
> 
> They would probably counter by asking why you've used an external company to resolve problem as you haven't mention any contact with WoW to try to resolve.


WOW use pcmedic.pt for their support and I've paid them over €50 now.

When you call WOW about a problem they refer you to pcmedic.pt and warn you that it's expensive.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Internal they must deal with, PC Medic should not be involved with issues of their service their for external issues like your computer being faulty.

If they've told you to use PC Medic then the first thing I would do is to officially bill Wow as the fault is theirs

I've had similar problems but resolved by opting for 3.5G not the speed I'd hoped or been promised but better than any alternative, but I have made clear to WoW that I will terminate contract at my convenience because
a) they confirmed I could get 4G 
b)then when I had similar issue to you told me best I could get was 3.5G


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Internal they must deal with, PC Medic should not be involved with issues of their service their for external issues like your computer being faulty.
> 
> If they've told you to use PC Medic then the first thing I would do is to officially bill Wow as the fault is theirs
> 
> ...


I will ask them if they can downgrade me to 3.5

They did refund me €30 because I talked to pcmedic.pt

For three months I paid for 100 Mbps and got only 8 Mbps. Then I tried paying for 10 Mbps and got only 3 Mbps. 

For a month I've paid for 40 Mbps and get only 20 Mbps in addition to it being almost unusable 

MEO told me that by law the ISP has to provide 72% of the contract amount or the contract can be voided. But I don't know if it's true.

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

It's not clear to me if the contract is for one or two years?

Who did you talk to to get downgraded to 3.5G?

And how did you make it clear to WOW?

I'm going to send a recorded deliver letter.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

24 months
Wow techies, *not* a downgrade but altering the router *not to just log into 4G only* which improved stability
whilst on phone plus a registered letter stating same
Don't send recorded send signed for receipt back to you, still think your first should be an official complaint via Complaints Book worked for you with Vueling


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> 24 months
> Wow techies, *not* a downgrade but altering the router *not to just log into 4G only* which improved stability
> whilst on phone plus a registered letter stating same
> Don't send recorded send signed for receipt back to you, still think your first should be an official complaint via Complaints Book worked for you with Vueling


Thanks again for all the kind help and I'll reconsider what to do.

And will call them to make the router 3.5

What download speed do you have?

And how much do you pay for?

One year or two year contract?

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't trouble myself that much with download speed as I said it's not what was stated I could get with 4G but it is far better than Sapo, TMN, Vodafone or the speed I got previously with Optimus Kangru, I don't suffer buffering and generally stability is good but does vary dependent on ?numbers of other user

I opted for basic speed & phone at time as my experience in Portugal with any internet service it's easy to upgrade difficult to downgrade if they can't deliver promises so always opt for lowest iniatly 

2 year contract


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> I don't trouble myself that much with download speed as I said it's not what was stated I could get with 4G but it is far better than Sapo, TMN, Vodafone or the speed I got previously with Optimus Kangru, I don't suffer buffering and generally stability is good but does vary dependent on ?numbers of other user
> 
> I opted for basic speed & phone at time as my experience in Portugal with any internet service it's easy to upgrade difficult to downgrade if they can't deliver promises so always opt for lowest iniatly
> 
> 2 year contract


An interesting point with WOW, what happens if a person moves somewhere else in mainland Portugal where there is no coverage?.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same applies to any move with any supplier you have contract with, afraid you take each at time, when we made this move I transferred my Vodafone internet & telephone contact no problem, then forced them to cancel because they neglected to tell me I couldn't get even a 3G service here at that time.

To date I have found Optimus easier to deal with than PT but I'd still say you should contact first about issue and not be fopped of to an external clinic and make an official complaint via book, you might send a letter to H/O and get a receipt but that doesn't mean it would ever get to the right department to deal with it, the Complaint Book helps address this issue


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Same applies to any move with any supplier you have contract with, afraid you take each at time, when we made this move I transferred my Vodafone internet & telephone contact no problem, then forced them to cancel because they neglected to tell me I couldn't get even a 3G service here at that time.
> 
> To date I have found Optimus easier to deal with than PT but I'd still say you should contact first about issue and not be fopped of to an external clinic and make an official complaint via book, you might send a letter to H/O and get a receipt but that doesn't mean it would ever get to the right department to deal with it, the Complaint Book helps address this issue





canoeman said:


> Same applies to any move with any supplier you have contract with, afraid you take each at time, when we made this move I transferred my Vodafone internet & telephone contact no problem, then forced them to cancel because they neglected to tell me I couldn't get even a 3G service here at that time.
> 
> To date I have found Optimus easier to deal with than PT but I'd still say you should contact first about issue and not be fopped of to an external clinic and make an official complaint via book, you might send a letter to H/O and get a receipt but that doesn't mean it would ever get to the right department to deal with it, the Complaint Book helps address this issue


I've been using 3G for 25 minutes and it's slower but so far I haven't had any disconnects, and every page has loaded.

If this continues to work then do you suggest that I go and write in the complaints book that I had to change to 3G because nothing else worked?

It would be good to have the option to cancel at some time because they can't provide 4G

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's up to you, but I would record what you're doing and why with them officially.

In my situation I was told by WoW after phoning a few times to complain about speed and stability and a replacement router that in my exact location I couldn't get a good solid 4G signal but I could improve stability by resetting router to 3.5G as this still gave me a better speed and better stability than previous options (also and importantly the WoW option is not subject to throttling, which Kangu and other Dongle services are) I decided to follow this course *but telling them as they couldn't supply service they stated and sold me* then I retained the option to cancel at my convenience which if a better alternative turns up I will


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> That's up to you, but I would record what you're doing and why with them officially.
> 
> In my situation I was told by WoW after phoning a few times to complain about speed and stability and a replacement router that in my exact location I couldn't get a good solid 4G signal but I could improve stability by resetting router to 3.5G as this still gave me a better speed and better stability than previous options (also and importantly the WoW option is not subject to throttling, which Kangu and other Dongle services are) I decided to follow this course *but telling them as they couldn't supply service they stated and sold me* then I retained the option to cancel at my convenience which if a better alternative turns up I will


Thanks for all the help and ammo that might be needed at some point.

Things are better but I have had to reboot the router twice.

Michael


----------

